# A Prototrak on the horizon....



## twowheelinjim (Oct 17, 2012)

After searching several years for a prototrak MX2 mill, I think I may have finally found one in my price range. It is a Clausing Kondia knee mill with a factory installed prototrak MX2 controls, Kurt power draw bar, and a few accesories. The mill is a 1997 model. It's in pretty good mechanical shape with one exception. One of the axis doesn't work. It's the reason it was taken off production and has been sitting idle for several years. The owner says it's in the computer not the servo. I know the controller could be sent to SWI for an exchange or could it be inspected or repaired locally? Is this a common problem with prototraks? Where I used to work, we exchanged two controls while I worked there. One had a bad CRT screen and the other stopped coming on after a thunder storm. Prototraks were my introduction to CNC.


----------



## dickr (Oct 21, 2012)

I know or knew Prototrak is good for all there machines. A phone call to SWI might answer that. That was the 1st cnc machine I bought around "87" and it's still running. I had it installed on a Large Webb vertical. I think the Clausing Kondia would be a great machine for it. AAAAn if you ran them before you know how easy they are. Hope you're able to find the answer. That is a good combination. Right price go for it.   Good Luck.
dickr


----------



## twowheelinjim (Oct 21, 2012)

dickr, thanks for the kind words. I'll be talking with the owner this coming week about a few options regarding this mill. I really hope to get it and enjoy it. I found a local company that can test and evaluate the condition of the controls. This is as close as I have ever gotten to owning a CNC mill.


----------

